# BBC Panorama - Apple's Broken Promises



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Did anyone else watch this?

I'm shocked, but can't say I'm totally surprised at the poor conditions in the factories and beyond which are ignored/overlooked/brushed under the carpet. I know this isn't anything new, but it's disgraceful how a corporatation/factory which is run by human beings does not give a sh*t about the very people they rely on to build their products.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

This happens all over the world and isn't limited to Apple though. People either turn a blind eye or plead ignorance


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The vast majority of stuff comes from these factories and the same supply chain. 

The majority of electronics comes from China and clothes, even premium brands, from Vietnam, Philippines and other poor third world countries. 

People don't really care and wouldn't even give it a second thought unless there was a tv programme to highlight it. 

It'll still be forgotten tomorrow and have little influence over anybody.


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Apple make something like 4 or 5 billion dollars every 3 months. They should really be ashamed of the conditions and could easily afford to pay the workers more and improve their working conditions.

Truth is they just don't care at all.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Profit is number 1, seems everything else is forgotten  profit shouldn't be a dream word spreading the wealth should and companies like apple should lead the way, sadly they don't.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Personally I thought that it was very weak and sadly Panorama were trying to make a story where there wasn't really one to make, especially taking into account some of the cultural differences.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

JB052 said:


> Personally I thought that it was very weak and sadly Panorama were trying to make a story where there wasn't really one to make, especially taking into account some of the cultural differences.


I wouldn't say it was weak. It was wrong just to pick on just Apple. It's only their social standing and value that makes them target number one. Also their pretence that they do actually care.

If they did really care they wouldn't even have their products made in countries you know this kind of living is almost guaranteed.

I wouldn't call them cultural differences with a choice. I'm sure they don't want to be risking their lives and children's lives just to eat.

It's just the rich taking advantage of the poor.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

JB052 said:


> Personally I thought that it was very weak and sadly Panorama were trying to make a story where there wasn't really one to make, especially taking into account some of the cultural differences.


I'd agree. I like nothing more than having a dig at Apple, this wasn't a good example of wrongdoing.

I bet most other electronics companies use the same supply chain.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I watched this program last night and it made me so angry, why because they specifically went after Apple, I can put money on the likes of Sony, LG, Samsung etc etc have factories with the same if not worse conditions.

Typical one-sided reporting from the BBC, as for the footage of workers sleeping at the work stations this again was being twisted...it is very common in China/Japan/Korea for workers to sleep at their desks during breaks....I have friends who live there and say its common place, plus they do work stupidly long hours...in all industries the work ethic is completely different to the UK/US/EU

You cant apply western rules to other cultures...its not how they work and we should not interfere.

The other aspect is...yes there should be ethical responsibility etc etc and there probably is when the people from Apple are on site but then it reverts to normal once they leave....is this Apples fault no its down to the companies but you are again applying western culture logic....theses countries have a large corruption from the top not to mention communism.....

As for the illegal tin ore....for the love of god get a grip....where you have poverty you are going to have people doing thing illegally and lets face it there are so many middle men in the countries involved in supplying it would be impossible to regulate.

Seriously if people are that upset they need to stop buying products made in China or sourced from the countries mentioned in the Panorama program.....oh hold on that will be every single thing we use and own....best you go live in a cave and go back to the stone age!

Right thats my rant over I am off to play with my new iPhone6 thats just turned up


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

The BBC highlighting a HUGE corporation turning a blind eye to what they actually know is happening on a daily basis hey??

Did they not employ the likes of Saville, Harris and Travis? Different circumstances I know, but still pushed to one side in one way or another.

Hmmmm, pot and kettle springs to mind.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I didn't see it but having looked after 650 employess in our company , There were quite a few that came to work not rested properly and very often fell asleep on their machines , It wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if the people in the Apple factory have other jobs as well as did some of our employees , Recalling 1 guy who used to work here he used to do a 12 hour shift and then go and work in a supermarket stacking shelves , Hardly surprising he was tired ! And there were a few like him 

Having been to China numerous times on business trips sourcing companies for us to import from , I've seen both sides of "how it is" out there I've seen the bright lights of Shanghai and some good factories and some not so good factories in the outer districts , I'll watch it tonight but it isn't going to suprise me but it sounds like it's singled out the largest company in the world , When they are all at it


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

^^^^^^exactly....typical BBC one sided BS!


----------

